# Dolmoya (Hitra) 2022



## vollek (27. August 2022)

Hallo,
bin mit meinem Kumpel sei Montag hier.
Ziellfisch sind Leng ,Dorsch und Seelachs. Erster Angeltag Dienstag, heute Ausfall wegen Wetter.
4 brauchbare Dorsche und 4 Seelachse alle so um die85cm. Leng lief wie immer sehr gut, bis 165 cm.


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2022)

Da habt Ihr ja gut zugeschlagen.


----------



## vollek (27. August 2022)

Kiste ist voll, haben noch 3 Tage, was noch kommt wird verschenkt.


----------



## heinzi (28. August 2022)

Das sieht doch schon richtig klasse aus. Wo ist den euer Angelrevier? Froyfjorden?


----------



## vollek (28. August 2022)

Ja, Froyfjord.
Heute gabs Seelachs. Es gibt Grössere, hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## vollek (29. August 2022)

Heute wieder Seelachstag, die Schwedischen Nachbarn haben sich darüber gefreut.


----------



## vollek (30. August 2022)

Heute noch mal schöne Seelachse. Sorry für die Schubkarre, sind aber auch nicht mehr die jüngsten.
Bekannte von uns ,zur Zeit auf Froya haben sich den Fang abgeholt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. August 2022)

Petri zu den tollen Fangerlebnis …

Bitte nicht böse sein aber ich frage mich gerade wirklich, ob man auf die Massenschlachterei stolz sein muss bzw. darf ???

Komm nach Norge und bring die Schubkarre mit, habense gesagt …


----------



## Seele (31. August 2022)

Fettes Petri. 
Solang der Fisch sauber verwertet wird ist alles gut. Mit Massenschlachterei hat es ja nichts zu tun. Außerdem sind es anständige Größen und keine Jappas.


----------



## vollek (31. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fangerlebnis …
> 
> Bitte nicht böse sein aber ich frage mich gerade wirklich, ob man auf die Massenschlachterei stolz sein muss bzw. darf ???
> 
> Komm nach Norge und bring die Schubkarre mit, habense gesagt …


Weiß nicht ob es Sinn macht auf solches saudummes Gelaber zu Antworten.
Die Schubkarre hat Halvar extra angeschafft um volle, schwere Fischkisten vom Boot zum Filetierhaus zu transportieren.
Es gibt ja noch mehr Massenschlächter wie uns die eine volle Kiste haben.
Ich weiß nicht ob Du schon mal in Norwegen warst. Ich fahre nach Norwegen um zu Angeln. Die Fische springen aber auch hier nicht von alleine ins Boot. Hat man dann einen Schwarm gefunden wird auch gefangen. Wir waren 2 Mann und hatten 25 Fische (12 -13 pro Mann).
Fisch wurden Waidgerecht behandelt und dann verschenkt an Leute die nicht so erfolgreich waren.
Wo ist das Problem? Wenn  Du nach 2 (oder wie viel?) Fischen das Angeln einstellst weil dann Deiner Meinung die Massenschlachterei anfängt ist das Deine Sache.
Und ändere bitte Deinen Namen, denn mit Drillsucht hat das nichts zu tun.
Und jetzt bin ich raus hier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. September 2022)

Deine Nettigkeit ist ganz schön flach, hast mein posting vor lauter Fisch einmal garnicht gerafft…Fühlst dich voll angegriffen und powerst nur ab …
Man darf auch Dinge aus anderer Sicht betrachten…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. September 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Fettes Petri.
> Solang der Fisch sauber verwertet wird ist alles gut. Mit Massenschlachterei hat es ja nichts zu tun. Außerdem sind es anständige Größen und keine Jappas.


Ich gehe von den ganzen Wochenfang aus und das ist aus meiner Sichtweise doch schon eine Massenschlachterei… Schau dir die ganzen Fänge nochmal an, dann wirst du es selber einschätzen was da an Kilos zusammen kommt…
Drei Zentner oder mehr abzuknüppeln muss das wirklich sein ??? Macht das einen Sinn???
Darüber habe ich mir zufällig nur Gedanken gemacht und mich gefragt ob man darauf stolz sein muss…
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger…


----------



## Seele (1. September 2022)

Drillsucht69
Ich find's einfach keine Massenschlachterei. Dafür hab ich da oben schon viel zu viel gesehen. Den ein oder anderen Fisch kann man vielleicht zurück setzen, aber viele eben auch nicht. Dann freut man sich unter Umständen 1,5 Jahre vorher, zahlt ein heiden Geld und nach einem Tag ist man in Norwegen über das Limit und soll die Rute weg legen. Ne. Dann lieber sinnvoll verwerten und dem Nachbar der das Angeln nicht wirklich beherrscht ne Freude machen. 
Da sind die Leute schlimmer die immer 70% vom Fisch weg werfen weil nur das schönste Rückenfilet raus geschnitten wird und den Rest bekommen die Möwen.


----------



## silverfish (1. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 
Wie kommst Du zu Deinem Nicknamen?
Drillst Du Hänger oder Spaziergänger aufm Deich ?


----------



## Localhorst (1. September 2022)

Nicht das ich denke, dass ich Drillsucht69 hier verteidigen müsste, dass macht er schon schön selber, wenn er möchte. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr hier so an die Decke geht?

Es wurde nicht gesagt, dass ihr gegen Regeln verstoßt. 
Es wurde nicht gesagt, dass ihr schlechte Angler seid. 
Es wurde sogar zum Fangerlebnis gratuliert.

Es wurde lediglich die Frage in den Raum gestellt, ob eine Entnahme von (nur geschätzt) 50-100kg noch in die Zeit passt. 

Das durch die sinnvolle Verwertung (Verschenkung an andere) die Kilos auf mehrere verteilt werden, sollte natürlich berücksichtigt werden. Und wir sind alle Angler, dass es einfach verdammt schwer ist auf zu hören, wenn die Fische beißen, erst recht wenn man sich lange auf den Urlaub gefreut hat, ist auch absolut klar. Aber wenn hier ein Kollege eine andere Sichtweise einbringt, sollte auch dass zu verkraften sein.

10 solch erfolgreiche Gäste pro Woche würden dann schon 500kg in der Woche ausmachen oder 2t im Monat. Und das ist nur eine Anlage in Norwegen. Die Flieger sind aber voll mit uns Anglern. Ich finde das sind Zahlen, bei denen einen Nachfrage zumindest nicht Spott beantwortet werden sollte.


----------



## Mescalero (1. September 2022)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Interview mit einem Mitarbeiter des für die Fischerei zuständigen Ministeriums in Palma gelesen. Die gehen wohl davon aus, dass mittlerweile doppelt so viel Fisch von "privaten" Anglern wie von der kommerziellen Fischerei gefangen wird (ich glaube das bezog sich nur auf die Küstenbereiche der Balearen). Zahllose Boote fahren anscheinend täglich raus und kommen mit Zentnern Fisch wieder, ganz privat natürlich. 

In Zeiten von rückläufigen Fängen, massiver Überfischung und z.T. auf der Kippe stehenden Populationen (Dorsch) halte ich es durchaus für legitim, angesichts von Dutzenden abgeschlagenen, großen Fischen mal nachzufragen. In jedem Fall ist das überhaupt kein Grund, pampig zu werden und beleidigt zu sein.


----------



## heinzi (1. September 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Nicht das ich denke, dass ich Drillsucht69 hier verteidigen müsste, dass macht er schon schön selber, wenn er möchte. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr hier so an die Decke geht?
> 
> Es wurde nicht gesagt, dass ihr gegen Regeln verstoßt.
> Es wurde nicht gesagt, dass ihr schlechte Angler seid.
> ...


Persönlich bekomme ich auch immer ein komische Gefühl in der Magengegend bzgl. "Massenfänge". Aber im vorliegenden Fall in Norwegen sehe ich das etwas anders. Ob nun Angler A seinen " Massenfang" an Angler B verschenkt ist eigentlich unerheblich.  Unterm Strich darf jeder nur 18 Kg Fisch aus Norwegen ausführen, egal von wem gefangen. Und der Norwegische Staat hat sich garantiert die jährlichen Mengen an Anglern statistisch angeschaut und daraufhin diese Menge an Fisch festgelegt und genehmigt. Da ist nix mit Raubbau und deshalb finde ich auch nichts verwerfliches an dem Verhalten von Vollek. 
Wir waren im Juli in der gleichen Anlage wie Vollek und haben auch das gleiche Gebiet beangelt. Wir haben unser Limit an Fisch nicht erreicht, das Wetter hat es einfach nicht zugelassen. Also, aus meiner Sicht alles in Ordnung.


----------

